# 102 Year Old Woman Falls in Love with a Shelter Cat



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

Love this photo, here's the story.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/22/102-year-old-woman-adopts-cat_n_6524804.html


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 23, 2015)

That is so beautiful.  The cat will prolong her life.


----------



## Geezerette (Jan 31, 2015)

So sweet, especially knowing that her son will be there for the kitty if she should ever be unable keep caring for him.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 31, 2015)

Love it Seabreeze, so happy they have each other :love_heart:  I think I'll be getting me a kitty (adopted for sure).


----------



## Cookie (Jan 31, 2015)

So precious - they have found each other.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 8, 2015)

A Blessing from God for the both of them.!!!! Look at the sweet sweet face on this lady...... And that cat is beautiful! :glitter-heart:   What a precious picture! I wish I knew where she is I would love to visit her and her new found companion


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2015)

oh metoo love  I am so happy they have each other


----------

